# Woodland Quiver Give-Away! **AL33 WINS**



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2011)

i made this 3" by 22" tall woodland back quiver this weekend. i threw in a piece of foam in the bottom and put a nice walnut stain on it. all you have to do is put a backstrap on it and it will be ready for the field. it's got a woven ring on the top for the strap, and two rings on the bottom so it's ready for right or left handed shooters. it's up to you if you want to dress it up with some fur or hide around the top opening, or leave it plain.


 just let me know if you want to throw your name in the hat, and i'll gladly do so! friday night i'll pick the winner.
 good luck to everyone!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 20, 2011)

Very generous of you, sir.  Please put my name in the hat and thank you.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 20, 2011)

Very Nice of You Dave Please add me


----------



## Badddwithabow (Feb 20, 2011)

i'd love to be in the pot for this...  great job on it by the way


----------



## whossbows (Feb 20, 2011)

oh yes ,put me in,thanks


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2011)

got the four of you in!


----------



## FVR (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice quiver.

I'm in.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, I am not a fan of any kind of back quivers but I am a fan of uniquely handmade items, especially traditional or primitive archery related. I would love to have this beauty just to have and show off so please add my name to the list.

Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2011)

frank and al in!

al, it would even be nice to display some of your fine arrows by hanging it on the wall.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 20, 2011)

Very generous of you to share your time and talent. Please add my name to the the drawing. Many thanks.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 20, 2011)

That is cool. Put me in too please.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2011)

dutchman and RC in!


----------



## baldfish (Feb 20, 2011)

Can you add me to the list Sir
Very cool thing your doing


----------



## TGUN (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, would be honored to be in the pot.

Bill


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2011)

bald fish, tgun in!


----------



## gurn (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave your one heck of ah feller!! I'm in.


----------



## LongBow01 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice quiver put me in please


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2011)

gurn and LB01 in!


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd love to tote it, please put me in.


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 21, 2011)

That is a fine quiver and an even finer gesture. Please add my name to the pot. Thank you, David


----------



## williamt (Feb 21, 2011)

that is awesome please enter my name also . thanks


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love a chance to win the quiver ....

Thanks ,
Andy


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave, If it's not too late add me to the list! Great Job on the quiver!

Robert


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in!...   Jayin J...


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice work Dave, put me in please!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 21, 2011)

She's a beaut! MeMeMe please.


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 21, 2011)

Please put my name in Dave I would love to have it.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 21, 2011)

Add me in please. Thanks.


----------



## blocky (Feb 21, 2011)

Please include me in the drawing. Fine craftsmanship!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 21, 2011)

please put my name in the pot. You did a great job on it and i would use it with pleasure


----------



## 1brokenarrow (Feb 21, 2011)

Please add my name to the pot, and great job


----------



## fredw (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful work.  Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 21, 2011)

very nice and enjoyed the build along also. Please throw me in the hat also, I could use a quiver will work better than my back pocket.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave,  Please add me to the bunch,  you know we all hang together.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave, YOU KNOW I love the quiver!!! Please add my name on a BIG red card OK???
Thanks for this nice gesture, who ever has the honor of this quiver will be thrilled for sure. And I love the one your boy worked up!!!! I'm gonna do one too!!!!!But whennnnn?????


----------



## LongBowHunt (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cool of you. If its not to late, I would like to put my name in?


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 21, 2011)

i haven't begun using any traditional archery stuff yet in my hunting career so i don't want to be in the drawing, but i wanted to say i think it's very cool and nice of you to do this!! awesome people on this site!


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Please add my  name to pot thanks ben


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2011)

i have the names added into the hat up to this point.

thanks for the comments!


----------



## HELPER (Feb 21, 2011)

Add my name HELPER


----------



## Tremark (Feb 21, 2011)

Put me in Please


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you add me please sir!? Thank you, that quiver looks amazing!!!!


----------



## gobbler getter (Feb 21, 2011)

awesome quiver add me in also thanks


----------



## pine nut (Feb 21, 2011)

Anybody would like that quiver!  What Al said for me as well .  Please add!


----------



## SOS (Feb 21, 2011)

Me likey!  Add me....I need a left handed quiver!

And 242....it is just a matter of time....heh-heh!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Toss me in, Thanks


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2011)

got ya in!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2011)

your in martin!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2011)

i think most of the folks that want to get into the drawing are in, tonight i will check the names one last time. then, i will draw a winner for the the quiver. 


good luck to all who entered!


----------



## John V. (Feb 22, 2011)

Please add my name.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 22, 2011)

Really turned out nice! Please enclude me in the hat.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome work,  Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2011)

i got the last three names in the hat!

 i'm going to mix up the names a post a winner shortly!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2011)

The winner is.......AL33 



Congrats Al! I'll send you a P.M. to get your mailing address. I have the quiver all packaged up and ready for the post office. if i hear from you, i'll get it in the mail tomorrow.


 I wish i had a quiver for each of you, maybe I'll make another one in the future and we can try again!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations to AL33 and thank you longbowdave1 for the chance.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats AL33, and Longbowdave that was a mighty nice quiver you gave away!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks so much Dave!!!! I will treasure it for sure. It's gonna make a nice display for my rivercane arrows.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks guys!


I hope you enjoy it Al! You'll have to take a picture with the rivercane arrows in it, bet that will make a nice photo.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 22, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> I wish i had a quiver for each of you, maybe I'll make another one in the future and we can try again!



It's a long time til Christmas


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats Al!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations Al!!!!!! That is an awesome quiver!!!
But I'm sorta confused I guess...is it Friday already?????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you Longbowdave for the chance to win.


Congrats to AL33


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 23, 2011)

tomi,

 i only had three names come in all day yesterday so i thought most folks were in  who were interested.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 23, 2011)

that's OK....I just wanted you to have enough time to put my name in on a BIG RED piece of cardboard....!!! I'm so proud for Al.......


----------



## howie_r (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats AL!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Al,
The quiver went out priority mail at noon today, you should see it friday or saturday. 



Tomi,
 i think there will be more chances to win in the furure, I'm already thinking up a quiver with a little twist for the next one.


----------



## TGUN (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats Al - Will fit right in with half a dozen River Canes.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 23, 2011)

Lets hear it for the Pirate!!!


----------



## GAcarver (Feb 24, 2011)

Please enter me in the drawings and thank you for the chance.

Randy McClure


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Feb 24, 2011)

Could you add my name to the list?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrat to al33, on the contest


----------

